# I Know Which Pup Is Mine! 1 Week (and a day or two )To Go!



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Breeder has allocated all pups. So exciting! We have been pretty sure this guy was mine for a week. But now it's for sure. 

Blitzen Von Haus Ukres 

Sire is Pepper Von Kap Kathargo
https://www.working-dog.com/dogs-details/2941717/Pepper-von-Kap-Karthago

Dam is Dena Mae's Ybajo
https://www.working-dog.com/dogs-details/6310413/Dena-Maes-Ybajo-USA

This is Pepper's 2nd litter with a USA based dam. This is a repeat litter of an almost 9 month old male that is a great boy  I'm with him all the time-he is a close friend's dog. 

Nugget Check! One, Two we are good:





And a pic of him from like 5 weeks old. His white shock of hair on his chest is circled because my friend and I are calling it the Staatsmacht stamp. Puppy's great grandsire is Quardes..and my friend has a Quardes son (who I adore). They all have "the mark" 

Anyway....YOLO!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Awww!What a fuzzy little cutie


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Can't wait to smell puppy breath again. It has been a long time....

The breeder has already been using clicker for focus. Got my puppy tugs, treats. My friend got his first puppy collar. Mostly for my daughter who will be very involved. It will be the first new puppy in her life. Last GSD was 4 months old and Valor was 5.5. So this is her "first right from mamma" pup.

Timing is great. He arrives on the 18th then we are all off Good Friday and Monday. I plan to mostly crate and rotate with Valor with short interactions. Valor is very good with pups and stable dogs general, right from intro. He is aloof to other grown males, but gets to know them just fine as long as they are stable too. With pups, females, and small breeds he is flat out gentlemanly. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

It sounds like you have everything covered for the homecoming. He is adorable!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, congratulations. That's a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

CometDog,
What is it that you like about this breeding and the 9 month old pup from the first breeding and what are you expecting/hoping to see in terms of drive/nerves/temperament? I heard second hand from someone whose husband did some helper work with him that Pepper is a dog that loves to work for his handler. And I am aware that Stefan's dogs tend to be on the extreme side.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Adorable - make sure you post updates.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

I just came here to say that I LOVE PEPPER! Please keep us updated on this little guy! Is he going to be a sport prospect? I've followed several of Pep's offspring and know that he throws very sporty, drivey pups. I'm friends with Madison Crowe, who bred her Tala to him and so far the pups are very promising sport dogs.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats! He's super cute and I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Puppy fever does weird things with me. Enjoy your peaceful nights for now. Remind yourself in three weeks that he will turn out to be OK when you are standing on wet grass in the middle of the night with a pup that doesn't have a clue what you are doing there and all the puppy stuff that people come onto the forum for. 
It really is good that puppies are over-the-top cute. All kidding aside: enjoy! He looks beautiful and healthy.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Chip Blasiole said:


> CometDog,
> What is it that you like about this breeding and the 9 month old pup from the first breeding and what are you expecting/hoping to see in terms of drive/nerves/temperament? I heard second hand from someone whose husband did some helper work with him that Pepper is a dog that loves to work for his handler. And I am aware that Stefan's dogs tend to be on the extreme side.


I like that the Staatsmachts have steely nerves. I spend time with nearly every day a Quardes son, and we train together. His desire to work, the sheer joy he gets from interacting with a handler and working for his reward is something I don't see out of other GSDs I have been around. While he was infrequently around kids growing up (he is 5) he walked into my zoo of a house and interacted just fine with my autistic flappy kids just fine. He is a beast on the field but also loves to swim with us. I see his good off switch. You do need to put all balls away and give a clear message..but the switch is there. There is an old world intelligence in his eyes. And while he will work great for other handlers with confidence, independent of his handler, if called to his handler he will always go. It seems to be a nice combo of handler bonding and independence. His tracking is methodical and impressive. His obedience is great. His out...needs a strong skilled handler for him to out. There is that. He is handler hard but has never been handler aggressive. His drive would be too high for me were I to be able to choose something like that for sure. But, I can manage him. I dog sit him often. He has a comedic side. He likes to jet between your legs and stare up at you. He has taken my 12 year old on a surprise horsey ride like that lol So he rips it on the field, has taken decoys out of their shoes, always gets a "whoah" from even experienced decoys, is obedient...can play with my kids nicely, and can watch tv on the couch with you. I also know of another dog from his same breeding that has a great reputation as a champion and all around good dog.

The 9 month old pup is obviously farther removed genetically from Quardes, Gracia, Leon. He is not as handler hard. He thinks before acting a bit more than the Quardes son. He is great in my house and with my kids and he looks great on the field so far. He LOVES to hit the field. Nice and quiet during OB, no leaking. Takes naturally to tracking, bite work will not be an issue for this guy. He loves it and engages with the decoy great. It seemed like he just knew what to do..running a blind already. My club had the first ZAP1 test in the US a few weeks ago. The puppy did great with no practice. Stayed focused on his handler through leaf blowers, gunfire, dropped chains etc. Play on the unbalance table, walking on ramps and regular tables. He has a nice sound temperament. He is definitely more "pet suitable" (but not pet quality by any means..he will be able to compete well for sure ) than the Quardes dog, but his drive is great and he has a love of it that you can see, and an off switch exists. Unless someone says "chicken foot" lol I have seen him exhibit understandable caution (not at regular stuff but understandable stuff like my intact grown male acting like The Krakken in his crate when he passes it, or my autistic son making a bubble tornado in the tub) but he does recover quickly and nicely. Sometimes a dog that has such steel nerves can be reckless too. The Quardes son has never exhibited caution. It comes though with a tenacity that would be much for the average home. So I am hoping for the happy medium of good nerves with a healthy dose of thought before acting. 

These are all observations from experienced decoys and trainers too, not just my own observations. The 9 month old is Pepper's first litter in the US. None of his progeny is age 2 yet but reports out of Europe are all so far stellar. There was mention that we don't have the same quality of Dam here though so...I also believe people when they say the Dam matters more. I like what I see though. The videos I have seen of the Dam both on the field and in social environments..I like it. 

I heavily researched all of the pedigree. The famed D litter, Asko, Bolle. Issac Schroeder's Dog Of The Day thing on FB (it is mostly public) helped me reach out to people I didn't know. I've reached out to so many people and was grateful for a lot of candid feedback. Some people really care enough to be accurate, especially privately. I have heard about the handler aggression in some of the ancestry and of course ...backs. Pepper is cleared for Spondyo and I had a hard time finding any but a handful of people who had dogs with bad backs. When you produce that many dogs, and when your lines are attractive primarily to the hard working crowd, I'd say between the sheer number it is actually a typical percentage, and with the work they do they probably don't injure any easier or with more frequency than other hard worked early dogs. Aside from people's feelings about a particular breeder in general and aside from legend like stories about a few dogs in the light of 100s upon hundreds produced, it was not enough to make me think it was a genetic curse. 

Having seen these dogs in life rather than reading about them was a huge factor. The 9 month old is a puppy I would want. The other people who have the rest of the litter are happy. I have seen enough to feel like I don't trust mere titles. Like I said in another post..show me the product at a parade or a park. I can see that here both in the 9 month old, the Quardes son (they live together) and in videos and web relationships built with the breeder and owners of the rest of the 9 month old litter. 

Maybe this belongs in the pedigree section  Feel free to discuss or ask me to post in pedigrees to discuss. I like discussing it and have no problem with varying opinions and input. 

Anyway, I also have backup. Breeder has a lifetime take back guarantee and plenty of people I know that are more working than pet are interested in these lines and have professed their support. 

*Puppy comes with a 2 year supply of Quik Clot and pressure bandages* lol


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

kimbale said:


> I just came here to say that I LOVE PEPPER! Please keep us updated on this little guy! Is he going to be a sport prospect? I've followed several of Pep's offspring and know that he throws very sporty, drivey pups. I'm friends with Madison Crowe, who bred her Tala to him and so far the pups are very promising sport dogs.


I will certainly do updates! Is Tala US? His breedings are starting to happen here and I'm excited and hopeful his progeny are as successful here as well. I heard Pepper is great and solid socially as well as on the field. That is what I want and am hoping for. My Valor is such a great dog too. More serious than sporty, but he is one of a "right hand man" type dogs. When I am doing the herding cats a.m scramble with the kids he is sitting patiently with the Spock eyebrows going..just waiting to get the ok to cross the threshold and hop in the truck . He goes everywhere possible with me and definitely has pack drive. He will enjoy the addition just as much, I am hopeful. Valor likes puppies lol I will have to do crating, rotating, structured interaction, and one on one training to avoid dogginess at first. 

I plan to do IGP with this pup, same as Valor. I hope to get good enough to go beyond club level at some point. Valor is not a points dog and I am fine with that. He is my rock, really. I'd like to maybe try PSA with him after he is like 2.5. On paper this little dude should be a points dog if I can step up my game and get better at handling. I don't think I will have the time to make trips and regionals but I want to get my handling and training ability to the point where I can walk on another field to trial besides my home club, and belong there. As for anything else..who knows. So much depends on scheduling since I have joint custody of 3 little kids. Trips on my time with them just wont be doable. Anytime there is a seminar or trial I CAN make, I'd like to go. So that is pretty much my plan.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Puppy fever does weird things with me. Enjoy your peaceful nights for now. Remind yourself in three weeks that he will turn out to be OK when you are standing on wet grass in the middle of the night with a pup that doesn't have a clue what you are doing there and all the puppy stuff that people come onto the forum for.
> It really is good that puppies are over-the-top cute. All kidding aside: enjoy! He looks beautiful and healthy.


Thank you! I remember reading how you start with them. I am much the same. He comes on a day when we are all off for a stretch. My daughter is about to learn a few things while I chuckle and reminisce of the sleep deprivation a new little creature can cause lol I told her sometimes they wake every 3 or 4 hours. She said that's ok I usually wake up a few times a night too. *chuckle*


----------



## mkculs (Jan 24, 2019)

What a gorgeous pup. I'll be looking for more pics!!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

CometDog said:


> I will certainly do updates! Is Tala US? His breedings are starting to happen here and I'm excited and hopeful his progeny are as successful here as well. I heard Pepper is great and solid socially as well as on the field. That is what I want and am hoping for. My Valor is such a great dog too. More serious than sporty, but he is one of a "right hand man" type dogs. When I am doing the herding cats a.m scramble with the kids he is sitting patiently with the Spock eyebrows going..just waiting to get the ok to cross the threshold and hop in the truck . He goes everywhere possible with me and definitely has pack drive. He will enjoy the addition just as much, I am hopeful. Valor likes puppies lol I will have to do crating, rotating, structured interaction, and one on one training to avoid dogginess at first.
> 
> I plan to do IGP with this pup, same as Valor. I hope to get good enough to go beyond club level at some point. Valor is not a points dog and I am fine with that. He is my rock, really. I'd like to maybe try PSA with him after he is like 2.5. On paper this little dude should be a points dog if I can step up my game and get better at handling. I don't think I will have the time to make trips and regionals but I want to get my handling and training ability to the point where I can walk on another field to trial besides my home club, and belong there. As for anything else..who knows. So much depends on scheduling since I have joint custody of 3 little kids. Trips on my time with them just wont be doable. Anytime there is a seminar or trial I CAN make, I'd like to go. So that is pretty much my plan.


Yes, Madison is a US based breeder and Tala is here in America. The pups are still pretty young. I know a few other breeders who have or are going to breed to Pepper. Lots of nice pairings coming up.

That sounds fun and good luck! I just got my first serious sport prospect and am doing PSA (I am also a training decoy for our club.) I did IPO many years ago, but was not super serious about it. This time around, I did a lot of research on breeders and lines and got a pup with the right temperment (which means he's a terror and a handful.) Lol!

Have fun with the little guy and keep posting photos!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

CometDog,

Congratulations on your new puppy. My Bogie now 4 months, is a Pepper Von Kap Kathargo's son. Very nice dog.

Mary


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

GSDLove said:


> CometDog,
> 
> Congratulations on your new puppy. My Bogie now 4 months, is a Pepper Von Kap Kathargo's son. Very nice dog.
> 
> Mary


What is his like? Who is his Dam if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't mind sharing at all. Humphrey Bogart von Sharock aka Bogie, born November 26, 2018, 40lbs at 4 months. Dam Faith, Hope, and Love von Sharock. Bogie is WONDERFUL. Energy wise he is the one in the litter of four that was the most lay back. The others are much more driven. Bogie will play ball with you but wants lots of cuddles and petting while playing. My Bella and Eik will play till your arm falls off. Bogie is very smart and food driven so working with him is always fun. He like other people and dogs but is starting to behave like a well bred GSD should and doing his very best to be neutral around people and dogs, still working on that&#55357;&#56836; Is not bothered by thunder, bicycle tires blowing out or loud noises. He is everything I wanted and more. Shannon owner of von Sharock Kennels breeds excellent dogs. I have known her for over 10 years and have wanted one of her pups forever. Not only can her dogs work, IPO, service dogs, police K9, they are exceptional companion dogs with the correct temperament

Mary


----------



## Carter (May 9, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Pictures of Bogie, 4 months, 40 lbs.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

GSDLove said:


> Don't mind sharing at all. Humphrey Bogart von Sharock aka Bogie, born November 26, 2018, 40lbs at 4 months. Dam Faith, Hope, and Love von Sharock. Bogie is WONDERFUL. Energy wise he is the one in the litter of four that was the most lay back. The others are much more driven. Bogie will play ball with you but wants lots of cuddles and petting while playing. My Bella and Eik will play till your arm falls off. Bogie is very smart and food driven so working with him is always fun. He like other people and dogs but is starting to behave like a well bred GSD should and doing his very best to be neutral around people and dogs, still working on that�� Is not bothered by thunder, bicycle tires blowing out or loud noises. He is everything I wanted and more. Shannon owner of von Sharock Kennels breeds excellent dogs. I have known her for over 10 years and have wanted one of her pups forever. Not only can her dogs work, IPO, service dogs, police K9, they are exceptional companion dogs with the correct temperament
> 
> Mary


My friends Pepper son was the more laid back in the litter too..his drive kicked in at about 4 months..but not in a bad way. His lack of very obvious NEED for a ball tug in the early months allowed for a really nice bonding/focus period. He liked it.the ball in tug at first, but not in an above all else way. Once his ball drive kicked in (massively I may add lol) the foundations allowed it to be a tool and not insanity if that makes sense. I want to do a FB page for USA progeny of Pepper. It's great data for what a Dam is adding. Your dog is beautiful! Looking forward to all keeping up to date


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, what a cutie!! Glad to finally see pics of your pup!! I'll have to post some of mine soon 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you get him yet? I pick mine up in 48 hours. I'm no furmommy but yet, still, the nesting gene is strong in me lol So funny my daughter is like...oh I am so excited I can't sleep! Good honey, it will prepare you for the first few nights with a new puppy. I have not had a 8 week old pup since having kids. My daughter is 12 and the last 2 GSDs we have had we got at 4 months and 5.5 months.

I may, perhaps, be regaling her with tales of what a challenging newborn she was was, while we are standing on the lawn at 4am letting puppy relive himself. Her newborn to 4 months old period was stuff of legend. I paid our lactation consultant extra to not leave during the day lol


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

LOL...I was ten years between puppies. It's a lot like the pain of childbirth...you know it was there, but you _really _don't remember it until you're in the midst of it again. I have to keep reminding myself that I volunteered for this pain.  

They're so cute and so special, though...no regrets!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Toooooooooooooo CUTE!!!! :wub:


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks all! Tomorrow a,m I pick him up. There will be no sleep tonight. House is as clean as it was when I moved in lol

I keep laughing because he will arrive to a super clean house with just me and a big friendly fella who is quite nice and patient to pups. Then at 6:30 PM the horde arrives...my 3 kids. They are good with dogs and rules are well established ...but when it comes to fun and noise and play my place is the Holy Grail. I'm prepared to deal with landsharking. My daughter read all the working puppy books I got (I of course did not). 

Considering my age and a dog's probable lifespan..I wont be adding another puppy for 10 years if at all. At near 60 by that time I may be better suited for older GSD rescue. I'll have earned my creds by then and be an easy placement approval I'd hope. So I am going to enjoy the HECK out of the puppy stage with all the trials and tribulations.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

No more puppies in my future eitherEnjoy the heck out of your new baby!Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> No more puppies in my future eitherEnjoy the heck out of your new baby!Looking forward to the pics.


At some you have to be responsible and wonder if you can give elder care at age 72 to a 90 lb dog. My last few large breed dogs needed a lot of lifting, schooching, pad changing. My my Jack Russel was suffering from end of life diabetes I was able to take her out in the warm sun which she loves, carry her out to potty, and just hold and comfort her. It should definitely be on the radar for people taking in a puppy or young dog. I could see myself at age 60 plus taking in elder dogs if anything. It's a selfless, gratifying, and heartwarming thing to do. My friend does it with Danes and Dane mixes, Mastiffs, etc. So many grow old with their owner and their owner can't care for them in the last few years. And of course especially with protection breeds you see them come in when they can longer run and jump and be impressive  There is also a need for retirement homes from working kennels. My BF has a lovely girl who is 8. SVV1 dog. To say she is a joy and still healthy enough at age 8 to enjoy life is an understatement.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

CometDog said:


> Considering my age and a dog's probable lifespan..I wont be adding another puppy for 10 years if at all. At near 60 by that time I may be better suited for older GSD rescue. I'll have earned my creds by then and be an easy placement approval I'd hope. So I am going to enjoy the HECK out of the puppy stage with all the trials and tribulations.


I am now in my early 60s and I think that Deja will be the last GSD. Heartbreaking idea but practical. My back is not all that great and one of the reasons I had to give up Griff. I never want to go through something like that again. She will be my only dog and after her it looks like it will be going back to the sweet, skinny, independent, comfort-seeking racers aka Whippets. We had them for many years, totally different from a GSD but a good match nevertheless.
CometDog, enjoy Puppy Eve and all the years ahead.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm going to have two geriatric dogs in my seventies plus hubby's middle aged pup.We've got homes lined up for them just in case of a downturn in circumstances.As much as I love puppies it wouldn't be a wise move for us.Fostering may be an option later.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> I am now in my early 60s and I think that Deja will be the last GSD. Heartbreaking idea but practical. My back is not all that great and one of the reasons I had to give up Griff. I never want to go through something like that again. She will be my only dog and after her it looks like it will be going back to the sweet, skinny, independent, comfort-seeking racers aka Whippets. We had them for many years, totally different from a GSD but a good match nevertheless.
> CometDog, enjoy Puppy Eve and all the years ahead.


Wow, you just made me think about my age in relation to my dog's age. (And I also don't have the healthiest back either.) It never even entered my mind before your comment. I'm 49 now and my dog is slightly over a year old. By the time he reaches a ripe old "average" age of 12 (if he makes it that far), I'll be 60. That means this will probably be the last GSD I get as a puppy. At 60, I'll either have to get small dogs or adopt matured adult GSDs from shelters. Because I don't know if I can handle a GSD puppy at 60...the biting, the potty training, etc. With my first GSD, in his last few years, I had to carry 100 lbs up and down the stairs or into the car because he couldn't walk stairs (or jump) anymore with a fractured leg. There's no way I'm gonna be able to do that when I'm in my 70s. So realistically, this current one will probably be my last GSD puppy. That's a little sad and sobering to think about. I better start enjoying this last year of puppyhood, because who knows if I'll go through it again. :frown2:

I needed that reality check. Now I think I know why my brother in law and sister don't want a GSD or another boxer. And he wants to get a smaller dog. I think they may be thinking that way already.


----------



## Keisha1 (Aug 28, 2013)

tc68 said:


> Wow, you just made me think about my age in relation to my dog's age. (And I also don't have the healthiest back either.) It never even entered my mind before your comment. I'm 49 now and my dog is slightly over a year old. By the time he reaches a ripe old "average" age of 12 (if he makes it that far), I'll be 60. That means this will probably be the last GSD I get as a puppy. At 60, I'll either have to get small dogs or adopt matured adult GSDs from shelters. Because I don't know if I can handle a GSD puppy at 60...the biting, the potty training, etc. With my first GSD, in his last few years, I had to carry 100 lbs up and down the stairs or into the car because he couldn't walk stairs (or jump) anymore with a fractured leg. There's no way I'm gonna be able to do that when I'm in my 70s. So realistically, this current one will probably be my last GSD puppy. That's a little sad and sobering to think about. I better start enjoying this last year of puppyhood, because who knows if I'll go through it again. :frown2:
> 
> I needed that reality check. Now I think I know why my brother in law and sister don't want a GSD or another boxer. And he wants to get a smaller dog. I think they may be thinking that way already.



I am 54 and have a 4 year old large male and a small 2 year old female. Sad thought though, about getting older and maybe not being able to deal with a puppy. Maybe puppy board and train with the next one.


But when the time comes sometime in my 60's, I will definitely get another GSD, if not a puppy then from a rescue. Maybe an adult or maybe even a senior dog to make sure they know love before they go over the rainbow bridge. I just know I will ALWAYS have GSDs!:smile2:


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Keisha1 said:


> I am 54 and have a 4 year old large male and a small 2 year old female. Sad thought though, about getting older and maybe not being able to deal with a puppy. Maybe puppy board and train with the next one.
> 
> 
> But when the time comes sometime in my 60's, I will definitely get another GSD, if not a puppy then from a rescue. Maybe an adult or maybe even a senior dog to make sure they know love before they go over the rainbow bridge. I just know I will ALWAYS have GSDs!:smile2:


I just went through a board and train about a month ago, because I was away for 2 weeks and I got lazy with his training. I needed the boarding more than the training. They were useless and supposedly they have a reputable name in board and train. They're supposed to be experts at off leash training. I asked them to focus on specific things like heeling, off leash work, etc. Paid 2800 bucks for the BS training. I got the same dog back. The trainer said, 1)he can never be off leash and 2)he has to have the ecollar on for the rest of his life. Anyway, I did more of the training than the guy did. The sit, down, come, stay, etc....I did all the work before they took him. All they did was add the use of the ecollar and even the ecollar isn't very effective unless I turn the intensity really high...which defeats the purpose of all that time I put in him myself. Anyway, it put a sour taste in my mouth for board and trains. Still gets my blood boiling.


----------

